# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  الإعاقات السلوكية

## نبراس،،،

الإعاقات السلوكية

يعد السلوك المضطرب من أكثر أنواع الأمراض النفسية شيوعا بين الأطفال
خاصة والبالغين عامة ومن اجل ذلك أعدت مراكز خدمات لرعاية الأمراض العقلية 
حيث أن هذه الظاهرة في تزايد مأساوي مستمر وينتج عنه تقييد قدرة الأنظمة
التعليمية حيث تصيبها بالعجز في تأدية مهامها . 
انتشرت ظاهرة الاضطراب السلوكي بين الأطفال والبالغين شيئا ملحوظا والأعراض
المصاحبة لمرض الاضطراب السلوكي تتضح بصورة قوية عندما يبدي التلميذ نمطا
متكررا ومتواصلا من السلوك الشاذ الذي ينتج عنه اشاعة الفوضى والاضطراب في 
سلوك الطلاب الآخرين ويؤدي الى اعاقة مهام التعليم

خصائص ذوي الاعاقات السلوكية

أهم الخصائص التي يتصف بها ذو الإعاقات السلوكية مايلي :
o المبادرة بالسلوك العدواني نحو الآخرين
o إبداء العنف والشراسة والتهديد نحو الآخرين
o التدمير المتعمد لأملاك الغير 
o عدم الاكتراث بمشاعر واحتياجات الغير
o التعامل مع الآخرين بغلظة وتعجرف علاوة على غياب الإحساس بالذنب
o الرغبة في الإيشاء والتبليغ بما فعله الزملاء بل وإلقاء اللوم عليهم 

مؤشرات ذوي الإعاقات السلوكية

o اذا حدث انحراف في السلوك من قبل الأطفال ذوي عمر وجنس معين
o اذا تكرر السلوك بشدة
o اذا تجاوز السلوك فترة معينة من الزمن 

لذلك على المعلم داخل فصل التعليم العام ان يلقي الضوء على الطلاب 
ذوي الفوضى السلوكية .. يستخدم المعلم المؤشرات الخاصة للتعليم الخاص مع 
ملاحظة الخصائص المميزة لهذه الفئة مثل النشاط المفرط , التشتت , الدافعية .

المشــــاكل الســلوكية 

الثرثرة إضاعة الوقت كثرة الحركة واللمس الأحاديث الجانبية

الكذب الغش السرقة الخوف الزائد اظهار السلوك العدواني

م/ن

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين 
اخوووي قــــــــمي 
يسلموووو ع حسن الاختيااار 
وبارك الله فيك ،،،ويعطيك العااافيه 
لاعدمنا رووووعة جدييييييدك 
دمت وداااام عطاااائك المتألق 
اجمل تحياااااتي بحب النبي محمدوآله الاطهااار

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم طرح في قمة الروعة سلمت يديك دام عطائك يعطيك الف عافية دوم تحياتي عذووووووبة

----------


## Malamh Cute

*قمي*

*تسلم خيي ع إطروحآتك المميزهـ ..~*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه يآرب ،*

*لاتحرمنآ جديدك المميز //*

*كل آلود* 

*ملآمح كيوت*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين 
> اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين 
> 
> اخوووي قــــــــمي 
> يسلموووو ع حسن الاختيااار 
> وبارك الله فيك ،،،ويعطيك العااافيه 
> الله يعافيكم من كل سووء يارب
> لاعدمنا رووووعة جدييييييدك 
> دمت وداااام عطاااائك المتألق 
> ...



فرح
 مشكووره خييه على
 هذا التواصل العطر 
دمتم بالف خيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
> طرح في قمة الروعة سلمت يديك دام عطائك يعطيك الف عافية دوم تحياتي عذووووووبة



 
غريبة الطابيع
مشكووره خييه على هذا
 التواصل وانشاء الله دووم
دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *قمي* 
> *تسلم خيي ع إطروحآتك المميزهـ ..~* 
> *ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه يآرب ،* 
> *لاتحرمنآ جديدك المميز //* 
> *كل آلود*  
> 
> *ملآمح كيوت*



 
Malamh Cute
كل الشكر لك خييه ولزيارتكم 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

قمــي ..
تسلم على على الطرح والافــادة ..
وربي يبعد الاذى عنك وعن الجميع .

----------


## نبراس،،،

> قمــي ..
> 
> تسلم على على الطرح والافــادة ..
> وربي يبعد الاذى عنك وعن الجميع .



أميرة باحساسي

مشكووره خييه على
 هذه الزياره 
وانشاء الله دووم 
والله يبعد الاذى عنى ونكم
وعن جمييع المؤمنيين
دمتم بخيير

----------


## ملكةالموضة

موضوع جميل وقيم 

                                          تسلم ويعطيك العافيه 

                                          ودائما ننتظر جديدك





                                         تحياااتي لكم 
                                          ملوكة

----------


## نبراس،،،

> موضوع جميل وقيم 
> 
> تسلم ويعطيك العافيه 
> 
> ودائما ننتظر جديدك
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
ملكةالموضة
مشكوووره خييه على 
هذه الزياره 
دمتم بخيير

----------

